# Toro 721E round to square chute



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

In the fall/winter of 2016 I bought a new Toro Power Clear 721 E. Overall very satisfied as it can do 90% of what my 824 PowerShift can do with a lot more maneuverability.

However, my biggest complaint is that it has a round chute and the snow seems to "corkscrew" out and the snow spreads apart/disintegrates shortly after leaving the chute. Unlike my 824 with a square chute that the flat arc travels further without falling apart. 

I see that the newer 721s have a square chute. Would anybody know if it would be a direct interchange to remove the round chute on my 721 and replace it with a newer square chute?


----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

Bumping this thread as after the snowfall last night and the round chute sucks!!!

Has anyone used/compared the older round chutes on the single stages to the newer square chute? Does the square chute "shoot" the snow better? Or is it the nature of the style of machine (single stage) that it isn't an improvement?

I am seriously thinking of trading the round chute 721 on a newer model if the square chute does a better job of throwing the snow.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have owned a CCR 2450/CCR 3650/three Snow Commanders/two 418ZEs, and now a 2018 721E.

They all had the round chute, and they all moved snow with aplomb. 

Are you looking for improved throwing distance? A tighter throwing pattern?


----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

db130 said:


> Are you looking for improved throwing distance? A tighter throwing pattern?


Both. 
If I try moving the chute up to try to get some distance it will come out of the chute and loose it's "pattern" after only maybe 3-4 feet and the snow will go all over the place. This means I am not getting any distance on the throw. 

Admittedly this is my first single stage snow blower and I am comparing it to my 824 Powershift. I know the the 721 won't throw as far but wondering if the design of the chute (round vs. square) would make an improvement.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

When the 721E that I bought became available locally, this was the video I watched that convinced me that its performance would match my previous 2-stroke single stage snowblowers:






Does yours throw that far? Mine does!

Now that you've mentioned it, I can kind of see the "corkscrew" action of the throwing pattern at around the 0:25-0:34 mark, but at the time, I wasn't looking at the shape of the pattern, I was looking at how far it threw. 

You might get a tighter pattern with the square chute, but the "mounting base" of the round chute and the square chute don't look anything alike, I doubt you'd be able to modify the square one.


----------

